# Post Colonoscopy-what should I prepare for...



## 20702 (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Everyone,What should I be prepared for post colonoscopy... Should I bring a "pad" with me?? Will the D continue?? Will all be "normal" the next day??? I know everyone reacts differently to the prep, "sedation", etc... but I'm just trying to be as prepared and informed as possible.....Thanks!!


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

cnb-I suggest a pad...have not seen it on here before, but I even told the doctor after mine that they should advise people to do so.I used one after barium enema too..I had gas and leakage after both tests..not large amounts,and maybe I am just weird...but I definately needed a pad after both tests.Jeanne


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

I don't recall having any leakage problems when I had my colonoscopy done, but if it's something you're prone to, definitely wear the pad. I felt like I had D for about an hour or so after the test, but there was nothing in my system, so I didn't actually have to go. I think it was mainly just gas (which you will have a lot of) and nerves making me feel that way. After I finally ate something (which was greasy KFC, by the way), I felt much better and was fine for the rest of the day. Like you said, everyone is different, but I got over it very quickly. I hope you do too!


----------



## 17079 (May 18, 2005)

Oh, one more thing..... Someone is going with you to the hospital, right? Hopefully someone close to you. If you are to be sedated, request that someone be in the room with you afterwards, or bring a tape recorder, because I wasn't fully "out of it" yet, when the doctor started babbling on and diagnosing me. I can't remember at all what he said. I just remember the nurses asking if I'd like some juice....Luckily my mom was there and she filled me in on most of it, but I still would've liked to have heard it myself, so I could've asked questions.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Of courrse take your day off and even the second too.


----------

